# Hypo Line-Up at the Cove’…..No Mixing Here!



## N2TORTS (Apr 29, 2014)

********************************
Hypo Line-Up at the Cove’…..No Mixing Here!
Well gang maybe to bestow some insight to my Hypo’s to end gossip here ya go.
Here is the whole group as a total Hypo RF’s.
(the 3 largest to the left are my breeding Adults 1.2)


[/URL
][URL=http://s755.photobucket.com/user/N2TORTS/media/2014/April2014/HYpAPRIL1_zps6f453748.jpg.html]

The 4 Females with the “teens” to the right at 8” and 6” ( no where near breeding age or size)

The “Teen Cherry group” seprate 1.2 (Largest female 8” /Smallest Male 5 ½”

Here are the 4 females Proven Adults (2) on the right. With the Teens as mentioned above(again to small and not mature enough for breeding at this time)

The Teen Male Cherry on the right next to Proven Hypo Male RF

The Teen Male on the Adult’s stomach 

The Teen Male On top Of Proven Adult RF

Now on top of the other Proven Female …





At this age and size this young male's sperm production is almost nill'…. and his “thingy” wouldn’t reach the Adult girls anyhow! 

When I mention "breeding" I'm talking about successful multiple clutches.
















[/URL]


----------



## Kirin (Apr 29, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pam (Apr 29, 2014)

Awesome pictures


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 29, 2014)

Great group, Second to none.


----------



## wellington (Apr 29, 2014)

The 5th pic, double vision. The two big ones doing the same thing and the two smaller ones doing the same thing. Did you put a mirror by them
Great pics Jeff. Love the whole group lined up too. What did you bribe them with


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 29, 2014)

Good eye Barb........but I already knew that ! ......

I just told them...." A Tennnn-Hut!

I bribed them with straw berries and nanners~






plenty of failures too!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 29, 2014)

oopsss sorry for the repeat pic. How come I can't edit it ?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow .....it worked ....I must admit this new forum stuff is tricky for us old um's


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 29, 2014)

Very cool Jeff!


----------



## kathyth (Apr 29, 2014)

Now, those are fantastic pictures, Mr. Jeff!
Excellent line- up


----------



## guille24 (Apr 29, 2014)

Man! That's awesome !!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 29, 2014)

oops I ment LEFT!
Here are the 4 females Proven Adults (2) on the right. With the Teens as mentioned above(again to small and not mature enough for breeding at this time)


----------

